# Any one recommend any BIOS Settings for Gigabyte...



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a z68 ud2h b3
I7 2600k @4.4
8gb corsair vengeance 
Gtx580 1.5gb

850w PSU

Doesn't seem ok at 4.4, anyone able to offer any settings for a stable overclock, hoping for 4.7ghz that is safe and won't fry the machine, I have had a couple of bsods, idle temps between 33-39c with heavy gaming 55c ish

I'm having random issues here keyboard stops typing, the odd bsod now and again I really don't know how to overclock properly and am hoping someone experienced can help me

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to tell me what the make and model is the psu you have and what cooler you have before I can help you oc that properly.


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> you need to tell me what the make and model is the psu you have and what cooler you have before I can help you oc that properly.


Thanks for reply, this is it all

Case:
Storm Enforcer Black Midi Tower Gaming Case USB3.0
PSU:
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 80+ Bronze Certified
Motherboard:
Gigabyte Z68MX-UD2H
CPU:
Intel Core i7 (2600K) 3.4GHz Quad Core Processor 8MB L3 Cache Socket LGA1155 - RETAIL
CPU Cooler:
Akasa AK-CCX-4002HP
Graphics Card 1:
KFA2 1536MB GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy Edition
ROM Drive:
Samsung 12x BD ROM/DVD Writer Drive SH-B123L/RSBP
Hard Drive:
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 3.5" SATA3 7200rpm Hard Drive
Memory 1:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB Memory Kit (2x4GB) PC3-12800 1600MHz DDR3
Operating System:
Windows 7 Home Premuim 64-Bit


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

I also have 2 other fans for CPU, one blowing cold air in, the other extracting, also another fan for other components


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Current settings:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any overclocking should be done through the BIOS follow these steps:-

Disable: 

Limit CPUID Maximum
Power Technology
C1E Support
OverSpeed Protection
Spread Spectrum

Enable:

Internal PLL Overvoltage
Execute Disable Bit
Intel Virtualization Tech

increase the multiplier by 1 save & exit. If you boot into windows and everything is ok temperature wise (use hardware monitor or real temp) increase the multiplier increase by 1 again and reboot into windows and check the temps again.

if you start getting blue screens of death or freezing you then need to adjust the vcore voltage 1.3 is normal you do not want the voltage to be increased by more than 1.5 this is the maximum. If you go over 1.5 you risk cpu damage. WHEN INCREASING VOLTAGES NEVER INCREASE BY MORE THAN THE NEXT AVAILABLE VOLTAGE SETTING WITHOUT BOOTING INTO WINDOWS AND SEEING IF EVERYTHING IS OK for example if your voltage is 1.3 and you need to increase. Increase it to 1.31.

also you need to set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states for ddr3 usually this is 1.5 you should not go above 1.65 but check with your ram manufacturers website before doing this. You may notice that your ram speed changes as you are overclocking you do not want the ram speed to go over its rated speed in your case 1600 but you want it to be as close to it as possibe.

The ram voltage can be set straight to what the manufacturer states.

The settings below can be changed but most often than not there is no need to
VCCSA (System Agent): Stock is 0.925v and should not be raised higher than 0.971v
VDDQ (RAM VOLTS): Stock is 1.5v and should not be raised above 1.65v (this depends on the manufacturer of the RAM, so please note when you buy it.)
VCCPLL (Phased-Locked Loop): the stock is 1.8v and should not be raised over 1.89v
VCCIO (I/O Supplied voltage): The stock is 1.05v and should not be raised over 1.0815v


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Any overclocking should be done through the BIOS follow these steps:-
> 
> Disable:
> 
> ...



I only see intel virtualisation tech and Limit CPUID Maximum

I don't see the rest?


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Blue screen at 4.7 1.380v next step 1.385v


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you disabled c1e?

disable intel speedstep if you have it.


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> have you disabled c1e?
> 
> disable intel speedstep if you have it.


I cant find the option?

Which menu is it in.

Currently going for 1.405v for 4.7 just bsod at 1.400


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should definetly have C1E or intel speedstep as these are power saving functions used to limit the cpu speed when it not doing much to save power. These need disabled.

They should be in a section called hardware or pc health or power.

BTW not every cpu is equal. Some people can get to 5.1 with this chip some people cant get 4.5. I have personally overclocked 5 of these CPUs and I got to 5.2 with one and around 4.7 for the others.


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

I see power management and pc health status and see neither of them in here


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

according to your manual its in the advanced cpu core feature 5th from bottom you also want to disable any turbo boost settings.

Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 | Manual


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> according to your manual its in the advanced cpu core feature 5th from bottom you also want to disable any turbo boost settings.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 | Manual


Not seeing "Advanced CPU Core" anywhere, I'll post some pics as the others didn't seem to work


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is this system one you built or one from a shop like a dell or hp?


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Built, but was built
For me

I just noted
Prime95 was loading on startup
This could explain the reasons I was getting instant
Bsod, prime95 is disabled now, just uploading a few
Pics


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

see the link I provided before? that is your manual and it shows you where everything is.


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

1:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

5:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

6:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

7:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

8:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

9:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

10:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

11:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

12:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what does the advanced bios setup screen show and what does the power management setup show?


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Screenshot 9 and 11


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

screenshot 1 press enter on advanced cpu core features


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Plaztikman said:


> Screenshot 9 and 11



in the first photo under "ADVANCED CPU FEATURE'S" click on it go in and turn off all power saving features.


----------

